# Alabama rigging.



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

These "yumbrellas" are getting more and more popular amongst pros and what not. What do you think about this? I feel that it takes the skill and competition out of the sport. To me it seems to easy and like cheating. I could be wrong considering I've never used one. but I dont plan on it. Not saying fishing is and should be I'm just saying in the pros POV


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not saying fishing Should be competition and such*


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

They look like a hot mess waiting to happen. In Central Ohio here,I'm mainly a river angler and will stick to my Rapala's and swim baits. And every once in a while a black buzzbait.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

They're not some magic fish attractor. I've had one for two years and still haven't caught a single fish on it. People said the same thing about spinner baits when they came out. It's just a new tool that works for some in the right situation.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

I watch bass fishing almost every morning on tv and the past two weeks they have only used yumbrellas and are catching huge smallies and large mouth. Somtimes 2-3 at a time. But I was curious on others opinions. Seems like a lot of hype. As well. I will continue to use my single baits aha. Go river fishin! So much fun! Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been using them. I've caught some fish on it, but it has never once been my best bait on any day. You still have to find the fish, and there aren't very many people in the world that could throw that thing nonstop for 8 hours. I really believe those southern lakes that you see on t.v. that are flat full of fish are much better suited to the a-rig than what we have here in Ohio. Mainly due to fish competing for food down there more so than here.

And you won't have to worry about seeing the pros throw it much anymore. It's now banned by both B.A.S.S. and FLW for their top tier circuits....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank god its banned!!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Johio786 said:


> These "yumbrellas" are getting more and more popular amongst pros and what not. What do you think about this? I feel that it takes the skill and competition out of the sport. To me it seems to easy and like cheating. I could be wrong considering I've never used one. but I dont plan on it. Not saying fishing is and should be I'm just saying in the pros POV


 When I noticed them starting to show up in the local stores my first thought was I hope anyone buying them has read the regs and understands you can only use a max of 3 hooks per line legally in Ohio.
I understand the extra wire leads are designed to make it look like a bait school without the hooks, but I could also see a novice looking at it and thinking "I'll just put a hook on each one..." and possibly get themselves in trouble without realizing it.
As far as it being "like cheating" I don't see that at all, but that's just my opinion. As in drag racing at the pro level all bets are off - green light drops, the BS stops, as they say. 
If the the pro's can't use "that" setup in competition, then why not make them give up their bassdragsters and use float tubes only? (with paddle fins, but of a regulated length and width).
I could go on about barbless hooks, silk lines, organic lure materials only, etc. but i think you get my point, those boys dress like NASCAR hookers for a reason.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I look fur alot of smaller tournaments to ban them... But id rather not use one..kaplunk (drag brick) repeat


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ranger373v said:


> I look fur alot of smaller tournaments to ban them... But id rather not use one..kaplunk (drag brick) repeat


It's definitely a workout!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Lol but you could prolly throw the thing 2 miles...seams like that much weight eould make lure controll hard? I mean you aint flippin n pitch or casting 20 feet.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It catches a lot of air. It takes off quick, then the air resistance just kills it. Plus, you have to keep the brakes pretty tight to keep it from backlashing when you first let it go and it slows it down pretty quick. It still travels pretty far, but not as far as I first thought it would.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

heres the deal... 

ive thrown that thing for weeks at a time and its dynamite in the right conditions but just like anything else, it takes practice, refining, intuition, instincts, feel, timing, and craft to make it work....

watching people do it on tv (who are at the top of the profession) efficiently doesn't mean everyone can do it efficiently...

its a skill that few will master, just like a jig, a spinnerbait, a senko etc... the people who have mastered it make it look far easier than it really is and that's why they are on tv to begin with...

as far as it being banned... I don't care one way or another as long as we are all on the same playing field... but I can tell you, when the conditions are right, nothing will out fish it... when its in the right guys hands...


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah i concour.


----------



## timeonthewatercanada (Jul 11, 2013)

I've used them but never in a tournament. In fact they have been banned in some tournaments. I think the fad is over. I never hear of anyone on the elite tour using them anymore. One fish I caught with one had one hook in the mouth, another in the eye, and another in the belly. I stopped using them after that.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

timeonthewatercanada said:


> I've used them but never in a tournament. In fact they have been banned in some tournaments. I think the fad is over. I never hear of anyone on the elite tour using them anymore. One fish I caught with one had one hook in the mouth, another in the eye, and another in the belly. I stopped using them after that.


The elites were never allowed to use them. I've tore up more bass with a DD22 and a rapala DT16 than an Alabama rig could do in a lifetime.... 2 #1 wide gap treble hooks are probably the most damaging combination out the. As far as fish killing rigs, not much can compare to a Texas rigged worm... I'd almost bet most lakes lose as many bass due to deep hooked Texas rigs as all other fishing techniques combined.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

They have there place like all baits. Fish are a lot smarter than we think sometimes and adapt fast, these baits aren't magical by any means. Ohio has some of the goofiest fishing and boating laws Ive ever heard of so just make sure your only using a 3 hook umbrella rig instead of the typical 5


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> The elites were never allowed to use them. I've tore up more bass with a DD22 and a rapala DT16 than an Alabama rig could do in a lifetime.... 2 #1 wide gap treble hooks are probably the most damaging combination out the. As far as fish killing rigs, not much can compare to a Texas rigged worm... I'd almost bet most lakes lose as many bass due to deep hooked Texas rigs as all other fishing techniques combined.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


exactly... a single hook in the back of a bass isn't even in the same realm of damage as a senko in a fishes gut...


Alabama rigs don't do near the damage... 

also agree with the elite series comment... they've never been allowed to use them... in an elite series event.... but they aren't banned in the opens and the last time the conditions were right in a tournament I was in... there was only one single elite series guy that wasn't throwing it... out of dozens...


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Johio786 said:


> I watch bass fishing almost every morning on tv and the past two weeks they have only used yumbrellas and are catching huge smallies and large mouth. Somtimes 2-3 at a time. But I was curious on others opinions. Seems like a lot of hype. As well. I will continue to use my single baits aha. Go river fishin! So much fun! Thanks for the comments!


You must keep in mind that these days, fishing shows are nothing more than infomercials for the angler's sponsor and whatever new lure they have designed.

Flyin' Lures, Banjo minnows, Helicopter lures....compare those infomercials to today's fishing show. The only message that gets across is that whatever lure is being featured catches tons of fish....nevermind the hours they've edited out that they weren't catching a damn thing.

In the past you could actually learn something from a show. Now even Larry Dahlberg is simply pushing his home made lure stuff or his lure brand. The only recent show that you could still learn something from was the Spanish Fly. I sure miss that show, not that it did us much good here in Ohio. Hell, many times on the fishing shows not only are they pushing their new lure, but the host has a guide and he's getting something out of the deal.

I would be that if any of us had and endless supply of fishing time, lures and a guide that we could catch huge fish on a regular basis.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

BottomBouncer said:


> You must keep in mind that these days, fishing shows are nothing more than infomercials for the angler's sponsor and whatever new lure they have designed.
> 
> Flyin' Lures, Banjo minnows, Helicopter lures....compare those infomercials to today's fishing show. The only message that gets across is that whatever lure is being featured catches tons of fish....nevermind the hours they've edited out that they weren't catching a damn thing.
> 
> ...


I think he was referring more towards the t.v. coverage of tournaments than the Bill Dance, Jimmy Huston and Shaw Grigsby type shows... those are basically 30min. commercials.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have tried them a few times trolling behind a bottom bouncer but didn't do any good with them. I would think if you troll or cast them through schools of white bass when they are feeding on bait balls in the late summer or fall A-rigs might be effective for that application.


----------

